# questions



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 7, 2012)

today was my birthday and i really wanted a deposit on an extreme giant so i got the deposit but what is diffrent in care for a arg b/w and an extrem giant
how much bigger do they get
cage size
and do they eat anything diffrent


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 7, 2012)

Everything is the same. They generally grow a little larger, but I have seen many B/W that are larger than some extremes. I have two extremes from Bobby and they are both amazing! Do you know who your babies parents will be from yet?


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 7, 2012)

no not yet


----------



## james.w (Apr 7, 2012)

No difference other than price.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 7, 2012)

james.w said:


> No difference other than price.



Good point. Big difference there.


monstruo-the-tegu said:


> today was my birthday and i really wanted a deposit on an extreme giant so i got the deposit but what is diffrent in care for a arg b/w and an extrem giant
> how much bigger do they get
> cage size
> and do they eat anything diffrent



Happy Bithday.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 7, 2012)

james.w said:


> No difference other than price.


thanks james good thing i didnt put deposit yet


----------



## got10 (Apr 7, 2012)

james.w said:


> No difference other than price.



you took the words right outta my mouth.I have an extreme that is a bit smaller than 1 of my regulars too . but i love all the same.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 7, 2012)

dang james and got10 saved me a ton of money

thanks though


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 7, 2012)

they do tend to fall on the whiter side of the spectrum, some I've seen rival high white blues in their whites. personally, i like that a lot, but the real thing that pushed me to the giants was the size they have the potential to reach. i like my animals gargantuan! not that b/w can't get insanely big, but extremes seem more likely to.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 8, 2012)

Black and whites and extremes have the exact same potential, as do reds. It's a combination of parent size and food in my opinion. 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://usera.imagecave.com/Toirtis/100_0853-1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ssnakess.com/forums/general-lizard-forum/88367-red-tegu-new-pics.html&usg=__AgDFTrk-F8KTyVD0nkuWa1Pp1zQ=&h=768&w=752&sz=57&hl=en&start=1&zoom=1&tbnid=3hmv6rfm3AMbFM:&tbnh=142&tbnw=139&ei=NCiCT7iBO6WdiQKd-MTFAw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dadult%2Bred%2Btegu%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1 Here's a very large red.
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/Varnyard-Herps/Sam.jpg Big adult black and white(Bobby's)
http://www.tegusforsale.com/PHOTO24.jpg And a big extreme
The size of extremes is in my opinion a good sales tactic but overall not really true.


----------

